# My Kids! New Cam couldn't resist!



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 3, 2006)

I finally got a new camera! Thank you Jesus! So I took some pics of my kids! My son didn't get a haircut yet. Hee hee! Excuse his litttle fro.
Sorry for the big pics. 



































He was covering up her face! LOL


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 4, 2006)

You have the cutest lil kids...and OMG your lil boys lashes are so cute! 5 of my nieces (my bros's kids) have super long lashes, their lower lashes are longer than my top lashes not fair! but they get that from their mom, lucky kids! But yea your kids are adorable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I can't get over how cute your lil boy is (not saying that your lil girl is any less cute) I bet he has such a personality people are drawn to him. My family needs a lil boy so bad, I have 7 nieces in my fam. and no nephews and no plans of anyone else having kids anytime soon , so I guess we'll have to wait for our boy.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 4, 2006)

Gorgeous! What beautiful children


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks! And yes my son is a ham! He thinks he's a super model! LOL He's always posing for the camera. Telling his sister, "Come on Nya...say cheese!" LOL


----------



## aziajs (Feb 4, 2006)

They are sooooooo cute!!!  I almost teared up!  I love the babies.


----------



## polobear45 (Feb 4, 2006)

They are toooooo cute . Adorable !!!


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 4, 2006)

OMG!!!! You have the cutest kids!! They're just so adorable. If your son is as cute when he grows up as he is now he totally will be a super model.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 4, 2006)

Aaawww Beautiful Big Brown Eyes All Of You!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 4, 2006)

ahh! You are the cutest bunch!


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 4, 2006)

dont u just want to pinch there cheeks thru the computer. What cute kids. Give them tons of kisses from all ya specktra girls!!!


----------



## colormust (Feb 5, 2006)

OMG could they get any cuter????  *gives hugs*


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 5, 2006)

ur raising a picture hoe lol....ur son is just all into it hahaha cute....they look a lot alike...i wish i had kids........at times lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_ur raising a picture hoe lol....ur son is just all into it hahaha cute....they look a lot alike...i wish i had kids........at times lol_

 
Girl he sure is! LOL He stops sees a camera and starts posing!


----------



## Pei (Feb 5, 2006)

OMG! Too cute and LOOK AT THEIR EYELASHES! 
WOWser!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

your kids are beautiful!


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 5, 2006)

all of the pictures, especially the last one, are so cute i could faint. your son could get away with murder with eyes like that, i swear.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_





They are sooooooo cute!!!  I almost teared up!  I love the babies._

 
oh my gosh thats my favorite pic! so cute!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 5, 2006)

omg they are such beautiful babies!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 6, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwww,they're so cuuuuuute!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 7, 2006)

Awwww, sooo adorable!  I love the last pic!  And is it weird that I noticed your son has gorgeous lashes?  Lol.


----------



## LipstickChick (Feb 7, 2006)

They are such incredibly beautiful babies, with such happy and expressive eyes!  You must be so proud of them, and it's obvious that they get their beauty from their Mommy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## stacey (Feb 7, 2006)

oh your kids are SO cute!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 8, 2006)

You have the most adorable babies I've ever seen!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 8, 2006)

Mahalo!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

Awwwww!! They are too sweet!  They look very huggable


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

they are both so cute!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 7, 2006)

O.M.G. they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 14, 2006)

awww, they are too too precious!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Two Cutie Pies And Too Sweet!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 16, 2006)

Very Cute!!  Makes me wish mine were that age again...  =(


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 19, 2006)

LOVELy KIDS !
kisses ^_^


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

You have the most beautiful kids! I love the skin tone and the big eyes and the lashes! Gah! I want your little girl!


----------



## bebs (Mar 22, 2006)

omg your kids are the cutest ever, I want to hug them. 

-dont have any kids yet-


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 22, 2006)

cute, cute, cute...your so lucky!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks everybody! You guys are so nice!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 22, 2006)

soooo cute!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 23, 2006)

that second picture is too cute!


----------



## cakes (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how adorable they are! They are going to be HEART BREAKERS! hehe... you said that the ham had a sister - where are the pictures of your daughter?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have pics of them both up. Unless the pics didn't show up.


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Oops, I must have scrolled down too fast. I just saw her little ice cream top now.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 1, 2006)

LOL! No prob, some people be thinking she's a boy sometimes. It's all good.


----------



## ln_marie_d (Apr 3, 2006)

awwww, such little cuties


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 9, 2006)

aww their both super super cute your son has the most innocent face ever like a angel lol hah their both not camera shy


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 9, 2006)

AHH they're the cutest little things I've ever seen!!!!! Honestly, not just saying that lol.


----------



## KawaiMakani (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG, your kids are beautiful!  I love that picture with your son hugging his little sister, my older son always does that to his little brother.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 14, 2006)

How freakin' cute are they? And they're blessed with such lush lashes! I'm jealous!


----------



## Catgut (Jun 28, 2006)

they are beautiful!! so gorgeous like their mummy


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 28, 2006)

They are sooo adorable. Their eyes are soo pretty. Ahhhh, look at their eyelashes, amazing.


----------



## Navessa (Jul 5, 2006)

ahhh, they are so precious!


----------

